# "Log into Facebook - It's BAAACK!"



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, once again, when I am viewing (not logged in) and try to go from page one to page two, I don't get page two, I get a "log into Facebook" page. NO, NO, NO, I do NOT want to log into SurveillanceBook.

Please, please, please, I know you're probably getting bux from Sackbook, but try to get them elsewhere, why don'tcha?


----------



## Roundmidnite (Sep 19, 2013)

You’re so right! Facebook is just an ocean of ignorance, incivility and censorship- probably a lot of members don’t support it. It’s kind of an offensive thing to a lot of people. I guess they can accept any advertisers they want but it doesn’t hurt for us to voice our opinions. For every couple of people that speak out there probably a lot more people in agreement.


----------



## JimD (Feb 3, 2003)

I’m prepared to live with the disappointment of not getting to page 2. I’ve never had a F***book account and I seriously doubt that I ever will.


----------



## Hesso (Jun 15, 2004)

I logged out, cleared my browser cache, restarted the browser and then did not log back in. I viewed 3-4 different topics with multi-page comments but never was asked to log in to see the next page.


----------



## turf3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Are you saying I'm lying?


----------

